# AC45 goes over



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

wow...

Video: America's Cup cataraman flips over during race - Telegraph


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That is pretty old news. The pitchpole occurred during a practice session aimed at testing the AC 45 in heavy conditions. Amazingly the boat sustained relatively little damage. The crew not so much. 

Jeff


----------

